# Christmas in Cornwall



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi all we have just booked up to stay at Treloan Farm for Christmas . Has anyone stayed there ? it looks good from the their website. Is anyone staying there this year? if so prehaps we could meet up?

coastalfarmholidays.co.uk

Rich and Lin


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lindyloot

I have not stayed there unfortunately.  

The reason for this intrusion was to say howdy neighbour! I am only 10 miles outside of Yeovil.   

I hope we can meet up one day at one of the rallies.

Regards

Keith and Ros


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi KeiththeBigUn.
We see a lot oh MH's parked in drive ways in and around Yeovil. I wonder how many are members on here


----------



## 107296 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello Lindyloot

We are planning on getting our first Motorhome this year and hope to go away in it at Christmas. Would you recommend the farm you stayed at?
It looks very nice on the web site.

Thanks


----------

